# a little a$$ kissing plug pic



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

think this will look good on the cover page of this site lol..


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Very nice.

How much?


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

Newsjeff said:


> Very nice.
> 
> How much?


thay are beaing auction off for a fellow surf fishing friend that has fallen ill with some heart problems.
im sure some of you know of the auctions going on over on the other side for keith thomas "bunker finger"
the two you see now are up to $100 allready.


----------

